# peeling cracking lips



## anubis1478 (Jul 26, 2011)

I've been having this problem for a few months now - it's almost like there is a constant layer of dead skin on my lips and no amount of chapstick/blistex/carmex/hydrocortisone will get rid of it. It peels off daily, seems fine by the evening, and the next morning it's back. I even tried some "nighttime" lip moisture stuff which has been zero help.

Super gross, I know!

I can't find any literature to support it, but it seems to correlate with when I started taking levo (25mcg daily). I'm a little overdue to see my endo for follow up, but he initially said he thought the 25mcg dose would be too low for me and we'd be going up. Maybe this is a transitional issue and it will go away with a higher dose?

Anyone else out there with this problem, or heard of it before?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

anubis1478 said:


> I've been having this problem for a few months now - it's almost like there is a constant layer of dead skin on my lips and no amount of chapstick/blistex/carmex/hydrocortisone will get rid of it. It peels off daily, seems fine by the evening, and the next morning it's back. I even tried some "nighttime" lip moisture stuff which has been zero help.
> 
> Super gross, I know!
> 
> ...


Are you drinking plenty of fluids? Dehydration can be a cause as well as deficiency in Riboflavin or other vitamins.

Which would not be a surprise as with thyroid disease, we do become deficient in a lot of things.

Consider a new mouthwash or toothpaste as well. Something you may be allergic to.

I feel for you; that has to be painful. Wah!


----------



## anubis1478 (Jul 26, 2011)

Good thought on the toothpaste - I'll give that a try!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

That sounds like a good idea. My dentist mentioned problems with certain toothpastes where they cause a layer of skin to peel off inside the mouth. Don't quote me on the brand, but I want to say it was a certain kind of Colgate. She said to avoid buying toothpaste in bulk at places like Costco, etc. Apparently it's a little bit on the cheaper side for quality.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

anubis1478 said:


> Good thought on the toothpaste - I'll give that a try!


Let us know; there are so many unwanted chemicals in everything today including our clothing. Microfiber-------------------pooey on that. Recycled landfill. I am wondering when we are going to start hearing about skin problems because of this.


----------

